# The Divine Rule of Faith and Practice



## DTK (Aug 13, 2007)

For those who are aware (or desire to learn) of the Tractarian Controversy (also known as the Oxford Movement) within the Church of England in the middle of the 19th century. I would recommend the following work of William Goode titled _The Divine Rule of Faith and Practice_, Three volumes published in 1853.

The first edition of this work was published in 1842 in two volumes, but the 1853 edition (the 2nd edition) is an expanded edition, and was written after Newman's conversion to Rome in 1845. In this work, Goode defends the position that the Scriptures are the only divine rule extant for the church today against the Romanizing notions of the tractarians, in particular, Newman, Pusey, & Keble. It can be downloaded in .pdf format. This is a very significant work. I recommend it to all who are interested in the topic of _sola Scriptura_.

http://www.archive.org/details/thedivineruleoff01gooduoft
http://www.archive.org/details/thedivineruleoff02gooduoft
http://www.archive.org/details/thedivineruleoff03gooduoft

DTK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mathetes (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, thanks Pastor King! This is something valuable indeed...saving it to hard drive is a good idea too, since you never know how long something is going to stay on archive.org. It'll be interesting to see what he added since the Newman controversy - the "development" argument is all too often used as a convenient escape hatch once it becomes clear that church history was not distinctly Roman Catholic.


----------



## MW (Aug 13, 2007)

It also comes highly recommended by William Cunningham, who calls it a "very learned and valuable work," Historical Theology, 1:81. Thankyou for the links.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

